# Jewfish Don't Care



## swamp hunter (Jan 24, 2016)

If the waters cold...
Snook are bout frozen , Redfish are creepin along real slow , But the Jewfish will still eat most anything.
Caught a couple of them the other day way Inside.
This one was 25 / 30 pounds or so.
Lot's of fun and you only cast 10 ft...


----------



## trubluau (Jan 25, 2016)

They are a beautiful fish and very aggressive but I always thought it was illegal to remove them from the water. I know when we catch them offshore, we get in the water and take our pictures with them there bc you cannot remove them from the water.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice. Always a fun fight.


----------



## obligated (Jan 25, 2016)

They need thinned out.I would delete the pic though.I miss fishing Marco and Goodland.Snook city!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2016)

The group responsible for naming fish changes the common name of Florida's largest grouper from its objectionable ''jewfish.'' 


The head of the Florida Aquarium was giving his Jewish grandmother a tour when they came to the tank with the great big jewfish. It was an awkward moment. 

"Grandma," said aquarium CEO Jeffery S. Swanagan, "this is, um, a large grouper." 

The name "jewfish," which some find offensive, is on the way out. In a rare move, the group responsible for naming fish in the Americas is changing the common name of Florida's largest grouper species. 

The American Fisheries Society wants people to call jewfish "goliath grouper." 

I wonder if the plant known as a Wandering Jew will be next;


http://www.sptimes.com/News/052401/news_pf/State/Big_fish_get_a_giant_.shtml

Nice pics, I'd sure like to eat those oysters!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 26, 2016)

That picture was taken in 1963 when it was legal...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 26, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> That picture was taken in 1963 when it was legal...


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 6, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> The group responsible for naming fish changes the common name of Florida's largest grouper from its objectionable ''jewfish.''
> 
> 
> The head of the Florida Aquarium was giving his Jewish grandmother a tour when they came to the tank with the great big jewfish. It was an awkward moment.
> ...



One of America's biggest problems, everyone gets offended.


----------

